# Looking for a tank



## amingra (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm thinking about starting a breeder tank for my mollies. I love raising the fry even though I have no idea what to do with them! House of tropics will take them but they won't pay. Does anyone have a five or ten gallon that they are not using? I also need a sponge filter, airstone, and pump and a heater, but I can get that at the store. Also, I was wondering if anyone has heard of a place in clifton called All about Aquariums or something like that? I think its on short vine, but I havent been there yet. thanks. Also, if anyone wants mollies, don't buy them, i'll give them to you lol


----------



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

There is a place in clifton called critters right by UC. I don't reemmber the exact directions, but I found them in the phone book the last time I went there. 

Thye have a good selection and they special ordered some stuff for me the last time I was there. Just remember, the fish are in the basement ;-) They had lots or piranha and a good selection of cichlids the last time I was there too. They usually have some arrowanas if you have a spare 125.


----------

